# The snake that never stops giving... me headaches.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SO. I upgraded my corn snake from his previous little 5 gallon home into a nice 15 gallon tank. Catch was the screen had a bit of a hole in the side so I used some tape to keep it shut.

Well. We all know where this is going.

Little bastard got tangled in the ductape and now I have no idea how to get him out. I'm off to the vet in a few (a special reptile vet - thank god we have one in this city). My appointment is for 1:40. Hopefully they can do something to get him loose.

I still cannot believe he managed this.

And yes - this is the same snake that escaped and was loose in my house for a month.

His name is Junior - but really - I should rename him to something like Headache, Trouble or EVUL.

Here's to hoping it all turns out okay.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hope all goes well for the little guy-

I hate these snakes-but that dont look good and imagine it can't be good for his skin either....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Olive oil and a q-tip.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Just do not pull it! if the snake can move around and eat...and you can't remove the tape...just wait for the next shed...

All the best


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i would think oil or water.. mabe even alittle heat might split them apart hope the best bro


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Next time, can I suggest taping it from both sides and mashing them together? That might leave less of a chance for this to happen. Here's hoping Evel (after the dying great stuntman) will pull through for ya...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Next time, can I suggest taping it from both sides and mashing them together? That might leave less of a chance for this to happen. Here's hoping Evel (after the dying great stuntman) will pull through for ya...


agree


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And he's okay!!


















I went into the vet clinic early and dragged the herp specialist off his lunch to help out my lil' guy. He didn't mind though and about 20 minutes and $62 later he seems to be doin' alright.

I have him in a luke warm water bath right now to remove some of the oily goo remover stuff they used to get the tape off.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do about his enclosure. I actually did tape it from both sides, yet he somehow managed to get himself tangled in it just the same.

For now he's going back in his 5 gallon tank until I can figure out a solution for the 15 gallon or just get a new lid for it. Might just be able to get some new screen mesh, as well. I'll take a look tomorrow evening.

I'm just glad he's okay!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Good to see that he's ok! Was that Dr Auger that you went to see?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad everything turned out ok. He sure is a mischievous little bugger. hehehe


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks to the well wishers!

And yes - it was Dr. Auger that I saw.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

60 bucks to pull tape off your snake?! At least hes doing good... I found that big heavy books were best used to keep my sneaky slither in his cage.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

can you get a lid for the tank for less than $20?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

nova said:


> can you get a lid for the tank for less than $20?


I might be able to make one myself for around that price. But no, can't purchase one outright.


----------

